# Acorn Rage



## Blaze6784 (Nov 3, 2006)

Has anyone ever used this? I bought a bag and put it out on Saturday in about 5 or 6 piles and kind of sprinkled the remainder of the bag between the different piles. I also put out my trail cam. I went back in on Sunday and all of the piles were gone, but the only pics on my trail cam were of me. Would squirrels eat that stuff? Would they eat it all over night? The was no rain in my location and I cannot imagine it all absorbing into the ground. Not to mention the stuff I sprinkled between the piles (a small dusting) never absorbed. I am not sure if I should go get another bag or not!?

What do you guys think?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

i have heard good things about it, but have not tried it myself. gonna try a bag later this week.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Isnt that stuff just ground up acorns? I think about everything in the woods will eat it.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

put out shelled corn . that rage stuff is a joke. if you want to gather up some acorns your self and put out this will work to. but corn works best and even better if you have a feeder. you will see everthing ****,crows .turkeys, squirrels and deer it makes for some cool trail cam pics good luck this season!


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

From what I've found in using those bags of goodies cats freaking love that stuff and coyotes but maybe just perfect timing idk but last yr I put out a bag of primos swamp donkey and the very next day I was getting pics of a shooter buck 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I have heard very good things about it.. I have collected acorns and yes they come running in the winter for them LOL... I had 300 plus pounds...

I would check your camera.. That sounds like a possible anwser.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Could be chipmunks storing for winter...But normally not at night, maybe dusk and dawn. You would think any larger animal would have had it's pic taken...I wouldn't think 1 night of rain would do much.
My theory on bagged acorns are, other than sugary attractant on it, why would deer readily succumb to it when there are so many to choose from?
I hunt a fruit/veggie farm and have put out licks, blocks and baits with very minimal success, other than a quick bite when passing by on to the "normal" feeding areas, 99% yearlings. Like I have said before, if we hunted in remote areas I can understand the need for cover scents and baits, but these deer have already established their routine feeding spots/routes.
That's why Ohio allows baiting, fact is deer do not readily come to bait, studies suggest.
After almost 40 years of deer hunting, bow and gun, I am not a believer!
But, I know some swear by this stuff!
If it works for ya'll, God bless....

Interesting article:
http://www.farmanddairy.com/columns/feeding-deer-corn-is-not-the-best-thing-to-do/14293.html


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I LOVE using the Apple buck jam. it doesnt last real long maybe a week or two but find a dead stump and pour it on. you stump will be toasted quickly. it is a good technique if you are wanting to bang you one quickly. i have watched deer walking down a path and catch wind of it and walk straight back up to it. best bang for you buck but like i said you need to refresh it every couple weeks.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Been doing good with the Greens and Rage. Deer have been tearing it up. Greens and Rage is ground up Brassica, Turnips and I believe soy beans.........Rich


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Shelled corn ($10 per 50lb bag) and Livestock feed pellet ($9.50 per 50lb bag) and a jar of molasas from the store. The deer eat it up and I can smell the molasas 20 yards away so they can smell it very well. 

So what would 100lbs of acorn rage cost? 5.5lbs for 14.99 or 16lbs for 32.99 on Cabelas.com (100lbs would cost about $207) Lots of bucks for just one Buck, lol. But if the fancy little bag makes you happy I know your money makes them happy.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Put any of the gallon jug goo's down, apple, acorn, persimmon, over a salt block or stump even try the deercocane, powder form, they will tear it up. That is a stump and root from the top of the picture and that was a slight hump toward the stump. The hole is 20" diameter and 10" deep. They are still digging it after the stuff is gone, it's absorbed in the ground and they still go after it.


----------



## Blaze6784 (Nov 3, 2006)

I went out last n ight and pulled my camera. The places where I put piles of the Acorn Rage were tore up. So I guess it works! Haha.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

I have tried a number of products... by far a little acorn rage put in the same area consistantly draw deer. I tried the new sweet beet... and got the same. on another area of the property i have been using apple flavored deer jam for 6 years... the log has been eaten in half and i have a 4 foot round 1 foot deep whole there... with freash tracks always around it. I refreash this every other weekend during the season with about 6-8 ounces.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

It's a whole lot cheaper and easier to read this and learn some tree ID: 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/tabid/5361/default.aspx

I admit I have only hunted the SE portion of the state, but have yet to find a piece of ground to this point that did not have favorable oak trees to produce acorns. I can only hunt a small sub-10 acre chunk behind the house and it's covered in oak trees. Look for white oaks, black oaks, and chestnut oaks, mainly. Not every tree will have nuts, find the one(s) that do, and hunt them. One chunk of ground I hunt has no food plots, very little field area, it's practically all hardwoods and loaded with deer. They thrive there because there is food. Find that food and hunt it, you'll kill deer. Save your money for things you might really need (like more tags ), put in some effort and kill them off what they are naturally eating.


----------

